# EK-MOSFET ASUS M7G and M7H



## Qu1ckset

I’m selling a used but mint Nickel Acetal EKWB MOSFET Block for the Z97 Maximus Hero and Gene , I’ve sold my M7H and no longer need this block. 

Sell for $20 plus shipping


----------

